# Crying during a movie



## empericalbeauty (Nov 5, 2007)

this might be in the wrong forum but feel free to move it.

when was the last time you or your SO cried during a movie? Today was the last time. i was watching 300 with my bf and the ending part when the guy told the queen that the king was dead..and then her son ran up to her. i started crying so bad. i am a big baby when it comes to stuff like this.

i also cried during hotel Rwanda...i mean, how can you not cry during that movie&gt; it was so sad.


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 5, 2007)

I've never cried during a movie...ever.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 5, 2007)

well

im Cryin all the time when something is happy or when it sad

i dont remember the last time i cried

but i always crying in the movies :meet Joe black and "10 things i hate about you"


----------



## Mirtilla (Nov 5, 2007)

Crying during a sad movie? That is so typically me!! *blushing*


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 5, 2007)

I cry or at least tear up at many old films. *Random Harvest, Pinky, Imitation of Life ( Lana Turner ) &amp; How Green Was My Valley are four films that immediately come to mind. Beyonce*


----------



## Maysie (Nov 5, 2007)

When I watched Reign Over Me with Adam Sandler I bawled so bad. It's about this guy who loses his entire family to 9-11 plan crash. And yeah I cried during Hotel Rwanda too...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 5, 2007)

oh yeah i cried during the movie Crash...oh man.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have to admit I cried in the ending of King Kong, something about that big monkey, also in the ending of Selena were they tell the family she is dead and they are all crying. Also, in homemovies, when I see family memebers who have passed away or vids of my baby Rocky.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 5, 2007)

About one year ago I purchased the DVD of* Crash, I have not watched it as of yet, because I am so sick of the hatred that is enveloping this country that I couldn't bear watching it without the fear that I could not stand the emotional strain. Watching Rwanda, I feel, would make me have nightmares.*


----------



## sleepyspan (Nov 5, 2007)

I cry at so many films. I saw The Notebook recently and sobbed through most of it.

I have noticed I cry more at films since having children, it must be my hormones doing it!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay...I take it back. I had an emo moment while watching Gone with the Wind on Saturday night...I think I felt a chill or something. No tears, but a feeling..and that's rare for me!!


----------



## Sheikah (Nov 5, 2007)

I cry for everything lol!!!!


----------



## mossaenda (Nov 5, 2007)

I remember i cried so much when i went to see My Girl that i walked out of the theatre with swollen eyes. I'm very sentimental so i avoid: 1) movies about animals (if the animal is having a hard time i cry, if they are ok i cry) 2) heavy dramas.

The last time i watched a heavy drama was Mystic River and i was crushed, a couple of weeks ago i tried Saving Private Ryan but quit as soon as they come to give the momma the bad news...these days i stick to comedies.


----------



## katina74 (Nov 5, 2007)

I cry everytime I watch Titanic(when Leonardo dies lol) and Legends of the Fall(I think), and Beaches and 2-3 more I can't think of right now


----------



## SalJ (Nov 5, 2007)

Gah I cry at loads of films. I am a wuss, especially when I have PMT, like last night, I cried at the end of my book (Marley &amp; Me, it's so sad at the end though!!) Last film I think I cried at the cinema at was The Family Stone.

I always cry like an eejit at Up Close &amp; Personal and Untamed Heart as well.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 5, 2007)

this weekend i cried while watching Futurama





I am a huge cry baby!


----------



## katina74 (Nov 5, 2007)

...and Terms of Endearment


----------



## Solimar (Nov 5, 2007)

I cried during "Stepmom", "Message in a Bottle", and a few I can't remember. Oh, I bawled when Titanic came out in 1998.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 5, 2007)

ME TOOOOOOOOO! omg..i wanted to admit that so bad but I didnt want to come off as emotionally unstable. I have been banned from watching titanic just because every time i see it, i bawl

Originally Posted by *katina74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cry everytime I watch Titanic(when Leonardo dies lol)


----------



## bCreative (Nov 5, 2007)

I always cry when Mufasa dies in the Lion King!


----------



## farris2 (Nov 6, 2007)

I cried when Nate died on Six Feet Under and during the last episode when it took you into the future and showed what happened to all the characters later in life.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 6, 2007)

haha, I always cry too! I cried in babe, in snow white, the lion king, beauty in the beast.. and this is rewatching them as adults! if it's remotely sad I've probably cried in it!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 6, 2007)

I've never cried during a movie and neither has my boyfriend..


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 6, 2007)

I will cry if the muvie is about handicapped ppl.I remember saw this muvie called "Inside I'm Dancing" about 2 semi paralysed teenage boys who struggle throughout their ups n down in their life..man dats sad!!!

Another muvie I saw on Hallmark channel called "Talking To Heaven" about a mentally disturbed mother, who lost her son, kills all the young boys of her son's age, just to ensure her son gets companion in the place he got buried...I cant take muvies where it

involves babies n childrens!!!!!!!!!!

Wicker Park..awesum!!

Im planning to watch Hotel Rwanda..missed it on tv the other day!Gotta prepare myself a box of tissue oh no!


----------



## angellove (Nov 6, 2007)

hm... i cry in king kong, the lion king... loads of movies!

im such a vry baby when it comes to such stuff... expecially when they are very touching..


----------



## Piksy (Nov 6, 2007)

omg i am like that if i watch anything that is sad or that i can see myself in their place i cry. i've cried during the notebook, titanic, crash,the lake house, and many more movies...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 6, 2007)

I've cried during _Swing Kids_, _A Walk To Remember_, and _Hotel Rwanda_. I might have cried during _Lion King_, but it was so long ago, I don't really remember.

I laughed during _Titanic_.


----------



## Leslieann (Nov 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cried when Nate died on Six Feet Under and during the last episode when it took you into the future and showed what happened to all the characters later in life. me too!


----------



## Maudy (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't remember the last time I cried during a movie, but I remember when I went with my boyfriend to see The Notebook, we both cried. It was the first time I saw him cry during a movie.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Maudy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't remember the last time I cried during a movie, but I remember when I went with my boyfriend to see The Notebook, we both cried. It was the first time I saw him cry during a movie. See my boyfriend would not have cried. Last time we had company and I cried during a movie, they looked at him and they asked him wtf was up with me. he goes
"she is a chick"

And they all nodded and kept watching.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this might be in the wrong forum but feel free to move it.
when was the last time you or your SO cried during a movie? Today was the last time. i was watching 300 with my bf and the ending part when the guy told the queen that the king was dead..and then her son ran up to her. i started crying so bad. i am a big baby when it comes to stuff like this.

i also cried during hotel Rwanda...i mean, how can you not cry during that movie&gt; it was so sad.

I cried during that too! Except I was in a movie theater, felt like a dumba*s


----------



## farris2 (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Leslieann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me too! It was just really sad...my bf who is now my husband had the tissues ready and he made me sit in the recliner with him while we watched the episode where they buried him...he said he had a feeling I would be emotional about it.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 7, 2007)

I've cried while watching The Notebook, My Dog Skip, Crash and soo many more.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 7, 2007)

last time i cried, it was during the notebook and toby cried, too.


----------



## mayyami (Nov 7, 2007)

the last time was during Brokeback Mountain...

watched it a few weeks ago.

didn't think i'd cry, but it was really emotional especially during the end.. heart wrenching stuff. haha anyone else?


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 7, 2007)

i dont really cry with movies but i did cry for the movie crash... with the little girl running to her father.. that was sad!!!!!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 8, 2007)

"if these walls could talk 2" the way the surviving spouse is treated by family (they were gay thus unable to marry)

there are a few more but i can't remember, omg i almost/did cry when i was forrest gump for the first time when his wife dies





crash messed me up too, the point would seem that it's all about misunderstanding and context, or people just seeing things the worst way possible when dealing w/another race or color.

pursuit of happiness....he has to sleep with his son in a subway bathroom. freakin SAD


----------

